

Inside Socl, Microsoft's Social Network - turing
http://www.theverge.com/2011/11/15/2517610/microsoft-socl-inside-the-companys-secret-social-network

======
trafficlight
Why would Microsoft even bother?

~~~
rweir
they almost always bother to have a go at $saturated_market, since they have
enough of a thought-gravity-well to get /some/ people using it

------
rbanffy
Like Google, Microsoft has a huge user base in their Live product family.
Adding social features to that seems like ano-brainer to me. The recommended
strategy for this space is "if you can't dominate, fragment".

